# Trivia 3/23



## luckytrim (Mar 23, 2018)

trivia 3/23
DID YOU KNOW...
Unlike athletes in many other countries, American Olympians  receive no
direct support from the federal government.

1. Can you name the satellite that carried the first  trans-Atlantic TV
pictures?
(Hint; The year was 1962)
2. Name the Spanish explorer who conquered today's central and  southern
Mexico ...
(First AND Last name, please ...)
3. What is the name of the peninsula that Spain and Portugal  are on?
4. "Sylvia's Mother" was a hit for which band in the  1970's?
5. What is the name of a portable cradle for a baby, often  made of straw or 
wicker?
6. Reverend Sun Myung Moon was the founder and leader of which  church?
7. Movie Quote ;
"Mama says alligators are ornery because they got all them  teeth and no 
toothbrush."
8. Which European "discovered" the Pacific Ocean?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The part of the atmosphere that surrounds us is called the  Lithosphere.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Telstar I
2. Hernando Cortez
3. Iberian Peninsula
4. Dr Hook and the Medicine Show
5. a Moses Basket
6.  Unification Church
7. " The Waterboy"
8.  Vasco Nunez de Balboa

CRAP !!
The lithosphere is a layer of solid, brittle rock making up  the outer 100 km
of the Earth, surrounding both the crust and the outermost  portion of the
upper mantle. It is where we live, build our homes, plant our  crops and
raise livestock and poultry. The Earth's surface is  continuously being
changed by living and nonliving things as well as natural  forces.


----------

